# Bourtange Holland - Erlaubnisscheine??



## carpHunter.. (16. März 2012)

Hallöchen,

ersteinmal möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen, da ich neu in diesem Forum bin.
Ich heisse Andy, bin 19 Jahre alt und begeisterter Karpfenangler.
Habe vor im April eine Woche nach Bourtange - Holland zu fahren und den Moosrücken nachzustellen.Ich weiss dass es zu diesem Thema schon einen Thread gibt, allerdings sind die Infos daraus nicht mehr aktuell #dund mich würde interessieren, ob jemand eine andere Quelle kennt, von der ich Infos zu Erlaubnisscheinen bekomme.
Bitte um eure Antworten und schonmal vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## carpHunter.. (19. März 2012)

*AW: Bourtange Holland - Erlaubnisscheine??*

Keiner dabei, der dort mal gefischt hat und mir helfen kann?


----------

